# So, I'm sick.....again.



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Just got over a week-long battle with pneumonia, felt fine for a few days, and now I have the flu....101+ temp, chills, fatigue, no appetite, etc. I've been taking Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold during the day, and Nyquil-D at night.

Any recommendations for OTC medicines or recipes for home recipes? I'm willing to try almost anything at this point....


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> Just got over a week-long battle with pneumonia, felt fine for a few days, and now I have the flu....101+ temp, chills, fatigue, no appetite, etc. I've been taking Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold during the day, and Nyquil-D at night.
> 
> Any recommendations for OTC medicines or recipes for home recipes? I'm willing to try almost anything at this point....


My Russian teacher swore by peppered vodka, never tried it though


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Zinc supplements
Gatorade, stay hydrated
white tea
chicken soup when you can
Hope you're better soon!

Meds suck...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Essiac Tea....should be a part of every persons every day regiment.

Essiac - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

mtc said:


> Nyquil is shit unless it's the real stuff with the pseudoephedrine and alcohol in it. I can't actually ever even find it anymore.


I got the good shit.....Nyquil-D....had to show my license to get it, and they scanned the bar code. Tonight will be my first night trying it, but my wife raves about it.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

The Nyquil-D and MTC's Chicken soup are good medicines. Get some Oranges, Clementines..ect.ect.. The vitamin C stuff has kept me flu-free. (Knock on wood, Now my head hurts!)


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I got the good shit.....Nyquil-D....had to show my license to get it, and they scanned the bar code. Tonight will be my first night trying it, but my wife raves about it.


Man, this is almost like the live Colt 45 challenge that never materialized. Make sure to give us a review on the Green Dragon buzz...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been taking Zyrtec D. Had to show my ID for it as well. Works GREAT. Hope you feel better Delta.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

water water water and more WATER. Seriously take whatever you need to take to get your temporary relief, but you better be taking a leak every 2 hours.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta, seems like you got the meds down-pat.

To open up the sinuses and calm the throat, I always drink some Twinings orange peking tea with orange blossom honey and a spash of Drambuie. Not so much that it works any better than other tea, but it sure makes me FEEL better.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Fluids and avoid any cough suppressants (Dextromorphen) unless it hurts to cough or you can't sleep at night. Melatonin 6 mg (it comes in 3 mg) can be a good sleep aid. Tylenol can work better for feeling like crap, but Motrin can work better for reducing a fever.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I have some home made blackberry brandy that I put a shot or 2 in tea. Don't know if it chases the flu away but It does make you feel better.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Lots and lots of fluids. I can't stand drinking water, so herbal tea and gatorade work best for me. Lemon tea for a sore throat, ginger or lavender tea for stomach upset and nausea. Lavender tea also helps with sleep. If you try any white teas, such as lavender, don't steep for more than a minute or they will taste like battery acid (or I should say what I would imagine battery acid tastes like). I also use horse radish or a little wasabi to clear the sinuses and gargle a little vodka for a sore throat.

Feel better soon.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

+1 on pushing the fluids. It's probably too late now but it would've been nice if the doctor gave you a script for Tamiflu with the onset of your symptoms. It's an anti viral med, while it won't "cure" you it should lessen the severity and duration of the bug.

Did you get the flu shot?


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

Give up dairy for a bit?


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

hydraSense

I use this to prevent keep my sinuses from getting infected during a cold...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Rest and fluids is about all you can do.

Feel better soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone, ended up having to go the emergency room because my breathing was starting to get difficult. Three chest x-rays, one EKG test, and three breathing treatments later, I'm home with a bunch of scripts for steriods (the ones that help you breathe, not get jacked) and orders to drink fluids, sleep, and basically lay low for a week.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Thanks everyone, ended up having to go the emergency room because my breathing was starting to get difficult. Three chest x-rays, one EKG test, and three breathing treatments later, I'm home with a bunch of scripts for steriods (the ones that help you breathe, not get jacked) and orders to drink fluids, sleep, and basically lay low for a week.


Here's hoping for a speedy recovery Delta.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> Thanks everyone, ended up having to go the emergency room because my breathing was starting to get difficult. Three chest x-rays, one EKG test, and three breathing treatments later, I'm home with a bunch of scripts for steriods (the ones that help you breathe, not get jacked) and orders to drink fluids, sleep, and basically lay low for a week.


Get well soon, sounds like your airway is swelling up...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Becareful on the steroids. Different side effects can occur. Its one of the most cheapest annoying drugs out there. I sometimes have to take them to open up my sinuses and even at a child's dose I feel like crap and wired.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

was gonna say lots of sleep, but you've got one nasty bug there.

take your meds and stay in bed.

it's -5 outside so your not missing anything :shades_smile:


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Delta,

I have no new remedies for you but I still hope you get better soon. At least you don't have to be working outside in the sub-zero temperatures, that's gotta be a good thing.

Maybe you need a little R&R. It's warm out west, come on out to relax a little once you're better and help rebuild your strength.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

Hope you are feeling much better today!


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

mtc said:


> Looks like a douche for the sinuses.
> 
> Jus' sayin'
> 
> But hell, I'd try anything to clear mine out when they're bad.


That's essentially what it is, lol:smoke:

---------- Post added at 19:57 ---------- Previous post was at 19:55 ----------



LawMan3 said:


> Plenty of fluids and perhaps take a vitamin C supplement. You could also try taking Airborne - it usually works for me as well. Either way, get well soon bro.
> 
> Airborne Effervescent Health Formula


Watch out with vitamin C, too much can give you the runs; they use it in a high dose in Europe for a first-line treatment for constipation...


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

EnforceOfficer said:


> Get well soon, sounds like your airway is swelling up...


Now thats thinking with your dipstick Jimmy.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Mozzarella said:


> Now thats thinking with your dipstick Jimmy.


lol


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone heard from Delta?
I don't think we can handle losing him again.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sleep is key.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeez, get well soon my brother.
Sorry to hear about the trip to the ER.
Sleep, eat if you can, and drink a ton of water and juice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

LGriffin said:


> Anyone heard from Delta?
> I don't think we can handle losing him again.


Oh, I'm here...I've actually been here quite a bit over the last few days, since I'm going stir-crazy from being stuck in the house.

Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone....still feel like shit, but I hope to be back on my feet next week.

Worst things: Because of one medication I'm on, I can't have caffeine, and because of another medication, I can't have alcohol. Great.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Worst things: Because of one medication I'm on, I can't have caffeine, and because of another medication, I can't have alcohol. Great.


Are you pregnant?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

LGriffin said:


> Are you pregnant?


Ummmm.....no. :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

hahahahahaha


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Ummmm.....no. :shades_smile:


Good. Are you Q5 yet, cause all that sounds horrible?


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

LGriffin said:


> Are you pregnant?


I'd becareful with all this bad weather, the prego bug is going around.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

DEI8 said:


> I'd becareful with all this bad weather, the prego bug is going around.


LMAO


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

LGriffin said:


> Good. Are you Q5 yet, cause all that sounds horrible?


No, but I'm starting to resemble a cross between Grizzly Adams and Kozmo Kramer after his weekend-long, no-sleep, smoke-a-thon before the AIDS walk.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

HOT!

Well, hopefully this brings you a little joy because you've gotten your ass kicked the past two weeks, buddy:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSnB9XCMRaI"]YouTube - Kramer's AIDS walk[/nomedia]


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I am immune from most germs since I work in the projects and built up my tolerance! Delta,it looks like you need a Mission Hill Extension Booster Shot. It's good for another 15 years, which should see you through to retirement..... if we still have one. Deval Sucks. *


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Delta, Are you feeling any better?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

HousingCop said:


> *IIt's good for another 15 years, which should see you through to retirement*


Less than 10, brother.....less than 10.

---------- Post added at 23:35 ---------- Previous post was at 23:34 ----------



Sam1974 said:


> Delta, Are you feeling any better?


Not really, and to top it all off, I'm now starting to lose my voice and am getting some nasty cold sores on my lower lip....I'm a fucking mess.....


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

And I was just about to ask... Anything any of us can do???


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Not really, and to top it all off, I'm now starting to lose my voice and am getting some nasty cold sores on my lower lip....I'm a fucking mess.....


That sucks! I'm sorry. I hope you feel better soon...


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

LawMan3 said:


> Soooo, what you're trying to tell us is you get the wife prego again? Congrats bro!!


Oh god no!!!!

No not at all...


----------

